# Skyrim offline spielen aber wie ?



## smooth1980 (1. Dezember 2011)

Also in den ganzen Tests steht das man es offline spielen kann , allerdings wenn ich Steam in den Offline Modus schalte meint selbiges das Skyrim keinen Offline Modus besitzt. Hat eventuell jemand ne Lösung dafür ?


----------



## helder (1. Dezember 2011)

hab kein Steam, weiss aber dass Spiele aktuell sein müssen, also evtl hast du veraltete Skyrim-Version, soweit ich weiss gibt es schon Vers. 1.2, evtl hats du 1.0 oder 1.1?


----------



## smooth1980 (1. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim ist aktuell  auf Version 1.2. Trotzdem kommt die Meldung das es offline nicht verfügbar ist und nur im Online Modus funktioniert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2011)

Um den Offline-Modus nutzen zu können, musst du auch am Anfang beim Einloggen das Passwort in Steam speichern. Hast du das gemacht?


----------



## smooth1980 (1. Dezember 2011)

Mein Passwort ist in Steam gespeichert.Also wenn ich Steam starte loggt der sich automatisch ein ohne eine Eingabe von mir. Ist doch echt diarrhös das das bei mir nicht geht. Habe aber auch keine Lust Steam neu zu installieren da liegen über 100 GB DownloadGames in dem Ordner. Da wäre Ich ewig drüber wenn ich das alles neu saugen müsste mit meiner 16000er Leitung.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2011)

Also, den Ordner mit den Games "Steam/Steamapps" kannst Du einfach komplett woanders hinkopieren, dann Steam deinstallieren und wieder neu installieren. Danach kopierst Du den gesicherten Ordner einfach in den neuen Steam-Ordner. Beim Start von Steam merkt Steam, dass die Spiele schon da sind - Du musst nur in der Spielebibliothek nen Rechtsklick auf das Spiel machen, Eigenschaften und dann mal suchen nach "Spieledaten prüfen" oder so, dann wird ggf. kurz was "repariert" und evlt. auch kleinere Dateien runtergeladen, und dann kannst Du spielen.

Das ist eben auch einer der Vorteile bei Steam, so kann man einfach die Spiele sichern, wenn man mal Windows neu installiert, oder "sogar" eines der Spiele gezielt auf einen USB-Stick oder eine externe HDD kopieren, wenn man es an einem anderen PC auch verfügbar haben will, ohne es extra neu zu installieren oder gar runterladen zu müssen.


ach ja: natürlich kann es sein, dass das ganze NICHT die Lösung für Dein Problem ist. Ich checke später mal selber, ob Skyrim bei mir im offline-Modus geht


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2011)

So, also bei mir ging es ganz einfach: beim Anmelden Kennwort speichern anklicken, starten, dann oben Links im Mneü auf offline Modus. Da startet Skyrim bei mir problemlos.


----------



## smooth1980 (2. Dezember 2011)

Danke für deine Mühe aber selbst nach Neuinstall das gleiche Bild. Ich schicke nachher ma nen Screen muss aber erst ma los was erledigen.
Mit dem Screen wird erst morgen. Bekomme dann Besuch und es wird DC Universe online gezockt. Wer mitmachen will schreibt mir mal ne PN.
Start ist heute Abend gegen 20 Uhr angepeilt.


----------



## tavrosffm (2. Dezember 2011)

ist es nicht so dass nach patch 1.2 kein offline modus mehr geht!
also ich habe nur den day one patch und bisher keine probleme mit offline.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Dezember 2011)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> ist es nicht so dass nach patch 1.2 kein offline modus mehr geht!
> also ich habe nur den day one patch und bisher keine probleme mit offline.


 
Auch mit Patch 1.2 geht's bei mir z.B. einwandfrei offline.


----------

